# SQLException --> Übersetzung nötig!



## Louis2 (10. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Verbindung zu einer DB hinkriegen, das ganze sieht so aus:

```
String resultauftrag=new String();
                Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver"); 
                //DriverManager.registerDriver (new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());
                String url = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@"+DBServer+":1521:"+DBName; 
                Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, DBUser, DBPassword);
                connection.setAutoCommit(false);
                
                Statement auftrag = connection.createStatement(); 
                resultauftrag = "SELECT AUF001, AUF012, AUF004, AUF015, AUF016, AUF020 FROM Auftrag WHERE customerid='1619'"; 
                auftrag.executeUpdate(resultauftrag); 
		connection.commit();
                message.setText(resultauftrag);
            }
            catch(ClassNotFoundException e1) 
            { 
                e1.printStackTrace(); 
            } 
            catch(Exception e2) 
            {    
                e2.printStackTrace(); 
            }
```

Die Werte DBServer usw... sind vordefiniert und werden aus einer .ini herausgeholt. Treiber für die Java-JDBC Verbindung existiert auch (Oracle 9).

Beim compilieren kommt die SQLException:


> java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: Connection refused(DESCRIPTION=(TMP=)(VSNNUM=153093632)(ERR=12505)(ERROR_STACK=(ERROR=(CODE=12505)(EMFI=4))))
> at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:134)
> at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:179)
> at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:334)
> ...



Wieso wurde meine Connection nicht angenommen und zurückgewiesen?

Danke.


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Jun 2005)

such halt mal nach 12505 bei oracle

SID unbekannt oder sowas...


----------



## Louis2 (10. Jun 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> such halt mal nach 12505 bei oracle
> 
> SID unbekannt oder sowas...



Fehler gefunden. In der TNSNames stand (GLOBAL_NAME = Test2.Test-RT2), aber in Java bei der Verbindung braucht man nur Test2 anzugeben, den Rest kann man weglassen, Oracle braucht ihn sozusagen nicht. :wink:


----------

